# March 2, 2006. Right after I plowed my driveway.



## Willy61 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just a couple pics of my driveway after I used my old boss's new truck to plow it. The truck is an '06 F250 with a 8'6" Fisher V plow, also a V sander that you can't really see in these pics. Too bad these are the only two pics I have of the work I've done. I hope to get some more this winter. Come on snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

aahhh...winter! pics are simple, but i like them alot

where in the northeast are you located?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics, look foward to more! Let it snow!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice truck and plow, i love night plowing pics. you got the 5.4 in that truck? im thinking about getting red truck's from now on, they would go good with my red plow :redbounce


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice pics really looking forward for the snow to fall!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME WHITE POWDER AGAIN*


----------



## Willy61 (Aug 12, 2008)

LawnProLandCare;568780 said:


> nice truck and plow, i love night plowing pics. you got the 5.4 in that truck? im thinking about getting red truck's from now on, they would go good with my red plow :redbounce


It was my boss's truck and yes, it has the 5.4. The guy I used to work for has all gas trucks, no diesel. I think partly because his family owns a gas station that doesn't sell diesel. He had a '94 and '97 F250 the majority of the time I worked for him, and his own truck was an '03 F350 with the V10, which was fun to drive, especially with the satellite radio. My last year there he got the red '06 F250 in those pics, then the winter before I left he got another '06 250. Every truck but his personal one had the 5.4, if Ford's been using that engine back to '94, I'm pretty sure that's what was in all of 'em. The '97 died the winter before I left. I'd use it, then it would die and not start. The next storm, my boss was like, the '97 should be good now. So, I'd use it, then it would die. Anyway, it hasn't been used since winter in early '07, I know because I drove by his shop the other day and it was still sitting where it was when I left in April of that year.

He also had a couple dump trucks, but not for plowing.


----------

